# Pergola Need Advice



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

I borrowed this detail from an online pergola builder. It worked pretty well once I got the jigs dialed in.


----------



## Gus Dering (Oct 14, 2008)

Getting the power and the audio cables up the posts was done by splitting the posts in half, dadoing a slot for the "smurf" tube then gluing them back together.

By splitting them parallel with the grain, the joint is near invisible.


----------



## Boda (Jan 18, 2013)

That tip would have saved a guy I know a lot of rage who tried to do it with a super long drill bit and came out the side!!!

Cool stuff. Nice to have a shop available to do that kind of stuff.


----------

